# Nice Yield



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Made 22 gallons of Chev and got just over 2 pounds of cheese per gallon of milk! dance: That is the most I have gotten for sure. Normally I get 1.6 - 1.8 per gallon.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

did you do something special or was it just a good day ?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a chart somewhere that shows chevre yield at Laura Chenel over the year. I'll try to find it. You're getting into a good part of the year; it usually lasts 1-2 months . Great time to make and sell lots of chevre.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was something that happened to the extreme when I used Ric's milk from his Alpines. Day to day his Alpines gave me more cheese per gallon, than my nubian milk did. Mid lactation, 5 months fresh, although milk numbers are down from the flush of first milk, this milk gives you the most cheese, but those numbers go down much faster than milk numbers go down with first heats and first pregnancy. As butterfat rises in the Nubian herd during the last 5 months of lactation and 3 months of pregnancy, much less cheese is made. I saw no difference last year adding miniature lamanchas, and see no difference this year milking only nubians again. Vicki


----------

